# Great Grandpas First Extractor



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Pulled this out of storage to give to my brother today. Heres a few photos. I'm wondering what year it was made.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Does it have two baskets inside that flip for tangental extraction? If So, my first was just like it. I loaned it out when I moved up and come to think of it, never got it back!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

It is the 2 frame "Novice" extractor. They made these in the early 1920s.

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I love old bee equipment.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Yes it does.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I had one that looked a lot like that in 1978, it was well used then.


----------

